# Happy Out Run day!



## mallux (Sep 4, 2022)

Best arcade game ever (says me)... released on this day, September 4th, 1986. Not only a cracking game, but taken to the next level by the pioneering soundtrack, with the novel idea to pick your favourite song to cruise along to.

But which of Hiroshi Kawaguchi's iconic tunes did you always select before playing?


----------



## Markrs (Sep 4, 2022)

I thought lining to the tracks might help refresh memories


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 4, 2022)

Splash Wave forever, this version is the best



But I also love Last Wave (the game over music)


----------

